# Detox symptoms?



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

My poor Basset has been scratching more than usual.....seems the doggy smell is worse, and her ears are yeasty again. Is this detox? I know when a person has yeast issues and does the low Carb diet they go through some detox symptoms. Do dogs go through this too? Oh yeah, she has only been on raw 3 weeks, so just chicken and turkey so far. Would some 
Yogurt help with the yeast or should I try some probiotics? Of course the vet wants me to use this expensive ointment in her ears, but I'm trying not to go there.....we've had ear troubles since we got her.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, they go through a detox. How bad depends on how much "build up" there is to rid the body of. Each dog seems to be different, and can go on for months depending on the amount of toxins. I wouldn't add anything to the diet, just let the body work naturally to rid the toxins. It sounds like what is going on.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

any chance the chicken and/or turkey has more than 100 mg. of sodium per 4 ounce serving?


----------



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not sure the leg quarters were in a 10lb bags, which I've already divided and sealed up with my food saver. The bag said 100% natural, but of course I threw the bag away, so I can't check. Would that make a difference?


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Unfortunately the word "natural" doesn't mean anything. You need to check for the mg of sodium - anything over 100 per 4 oz serving means they've added something to the chicken. In my experience those big bags don't normally have enhanced meat but you never know.

I'm not sure increased itching and yeasty ears are a sign of detox. If it were my dog I wouldn't just let that go naturally for awhile to see what happens. I would go to ONE protein, making sure it wasn't enhanced. Do that for a couple of weeks and see what happens. If things got worse, I'd change to another protein and feed only that protein to see if things improved. But first, you need to make sure you're not feeding enhanced meat because that kind of reaction could be from enhancement.

I'm not sure I really believe in "detox" as making things worse before they get better. IMO things should just get better - maybe different, such as losing hair and growing it back or some small things but not making a dog miserable.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

When Ruby went through detox she had a really musky smell, and her ears were soooo dirty, I had to clean them out every day. She accidentally got into the cats food a couple times in the beginning too, and it was as if the detox was restarted, because everytime she ate the cat food she would be musky for a few days. Like others have said, it depends on how much gunk is in their system to detox. I got Oscar at 8 weeks old, and started him on raw right when I got him. The only detox he had was gunky ears, since he wasn't on kibble that long.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

ninajenks said:


> I'm not sure the leg quarters were in a 10lb bags, which I've already divided and sealed up with my food saver. The bag said 100% natural, but of course I threw the bag away, so I can't check. Would that make a difference?


You want to look for about 70mg sodium. The lower you can get the better.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

A raw diet and probiotics will not remove the yeast once it's there. If your dog's ears are testing positive for yeast you will have to treat it with the proper medication to get rid of it. I would not let that get out of control as it could be hard to resolve in a dog with such floppy ears.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

BearMurphy is right don't let them get that bad. I thought I could do it myself the first time and then it got really bad and my basset had both yeast and bacteria and it took me 2 1/2 years to get it killed.

I'm back at it now because she had a bad tooth and the vet gave her antibiotic's and her one ear just blew and now the other one, so back to both ears. I'm so sick of it and not sure why they won't clear up but they are not as bad as last time. Have you ever tried women's vaginal yeast cream, I may try that again if I can't get it with this baytril and the other stuff. She was also on a pill for over a month and it took every bit of pink on her belly and arm pits away.

Now that she's off of it I can see some yellow starting all ready. I have started giving her apple cider vinegar to see if that will help. I need to lock her up in the yard and never let her out because she eats the bird seed and horse cake so that maybe not helping but she doesn't get that much of it the little stink.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ninajenks said:


> I'm not sure the leg quarters were in a 10lb bags, which I've already divided and sealed up with my food saver. The bag said 100% natural, but of course I threw the bag away, so I can't check. Would that make a difference?



not all chickens are created equally, so yes, it matters....

sometimes, they are soaked in a solution which also adds to the sodium level, which is, by far, the best way to tell if the chicken is clean.

if your dog has yeast problems from prior to switching, then i would highly suggest getting them treated, before it becomes systemic....

the other things you're describing sound very familiar to me, as a dog who is being transitioned....

you can give your dog some coconut oil -- starting with a teaspoon....and you can get some local raw honey and give him a tiny lick for environmental allergies. 

the yeasty ears, however, i would have cultured to ensure you're only dealing with yeast.


----------



## ninajenks (Mar 16, 2013)

The ears were checked last weekend, the vet said yeast.....she has had it off and on her whole life. The vet gave me some ointment, well didn't give me....lol, very expensive ointment to put in her ears. Of course the vet wasn't very supportive of my choice of diet, but Lucy loves it. Her coat is so shiny you can almost see your reflection in it, she hasn't had an accident in the house or her crate since switching to raw. I believe she had some sort of issue from the kibble that caused her urine to be very dark yellow and she couldn't hold it either. Maybe coincidence, not sure. Anyway, I will stop giving her the antlers and the marrow bones,


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think its coincidence, a raw diet does that!

I think the yeast ear will probably be less and less. My boy was like that with his ear (he has a rip from before I got him as a rescue at 14 weeks old that causes his ear to flop down instead of rose like it should) and after I swapped to raw he had one infection where the vet gave me ointment and that was it, been a bit over a year now with no flare ups.

Why are you stopping with the antlers? they are raw natural right? if they are you should be able to give them as a recreational chew.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Antlers aren't a protein that I would think she could be allergic too? Aren't they just a bone? I don't know that you shoudl stop giving that. Marrow bones, maybe - if the marrow is beef. Plus, if she's a hard chewer she could crack a tooth on a large marrow bone if it's weight bearing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would probably stop the marrow bones.....

many people feed antlers. i just think about that big ole' rack and i realise what they are used for....two bucks charging 40 mph at each other.....so to me, they are a very hard bone and i don't feed them.

i do like pork necks, cut lengthwise...whole lamb necks, venison bones for gnawing and bison necks.....goat bones....lamb bones....

beef ribs are nice.......most ribs are pretty nice ....


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My one girl got very yeasty during her first year of raw, she is a very naturally oily dog. As the months passed it got better, some dogs take longer than others I think. My male was out of the same parents and he had none of the issues she did, why who knows, different genes.


----------

